# Is this your aquascape??



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

This is bad, I also recognize many, including this one that I think is Jeff Senske's tank he had the gorgeous german blue rams in? 

Isn't this your image, it is still there.

I think this is someone's on here as well, I can't remember who though.

With that said, if it was done correctly giving people credit, it is an interesting idea to use great scapes and sell packages of plants to allow people to recreate them.

-Andrew


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Here is another example, Oliver Knott's scape used to sell UG here.

-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Oy. Someone could get into some serious legal trouble.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Y


A Hill said:


> This is bad, I also recognize many, including this one that I think is Jeff Senske's tank he had the gorgeous german blue rams in?
> 
> Isn't this your image, it is still there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, its mine. I was talking about another site that had mine. They took it down and told me about this one I linked....dirt bags. Haha

jB


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

You ought to take this over to UKAPS.org. You could give them a good black eye over there. 

I have had this kind of thing appear three times already that I know of. I have started to watermark right across the middle of my important images.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

This is one of the nice thing about being unskilled in aquascapeing. I don't have to worry about people stealing my pictures.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

I would mention theft is the most sincere form of flattery, but then I see that they rate your tank as "easy":hihi:

My new aspiration is to get good enough to have my images ripped off too.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> My new aspiration is to get good enough to have my images ripped off too.


 Same here:wink:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't get it - they're selling plant kits "paint by numbers" style to recreate aquascapes from photos ripped off the 'net? That's both bizarre and noobish, for vendor and client.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Im going after the webdesigner....they are usually they ones that have more "motivation" to remove it.

Domain Name: AQUARIUM-GARDENING.COM
Registrar: BB ONLINE UK LTD
Whois Server: whois.nominate.net
Referral URL: http://www.nominate.net

jB


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

macclellan said:


> I don't get it - they're selling plant kits "paint by numbers" style to recreate aquascapes from photos ripped off the 'net? That's both bizarre and noobish, for vendor and client.



Well, noobish for sure, but it's a good way to learn. It's easier to try to copy someone's scape than come up with your own, so it takes the pressure off while you are learning how to get plants to grow in the shape you want them.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> This is one of the nice thing about being unskilled in aquascapeing. I don't have to worry about people stealing my pictures.


HAHA i'm on the same boat as you. roud:



jmhart said:


> Well, noobish for sure, but it's a good way to learn. It's easier to try to copy someone's scape than come up with your own, so it takes the pressure off while you are learning how to get plants to grow in the shape you want them.


You can never copy a scape completely. And if you're a beginner who's purchasing one of those packages, you're probably expecting your aquarium to look as good as the one pictured (didn't we all at first?). I think it's a way to deceive people, to be honest. I think anyone who would purchase one of those packages would be expecting for it to be a "plug-n'-play" thing. Get the plants, pop them in the dirt, done. I shall have a beautiful aquarium, just like the one in the picture! But i may be wrong.



Anyway, sorry to hear that your photos were used without your permission. I hope you get it all worked out.


----------

